
Show HN: Top domains posted on Reddit - qvorak
https://www.find-me.co/domains
======
qvorak
Working on an app to connect content creators with advertisers, and in my
search for content creators I've been pulling a lot of reddit data. Thought
this was fairly interesting so dropped it into a table. Unsurprisingly, ~75%
of top posts are from image/video hosting domains.

------
tedmiston
Cool idea. Have you considered applying it to a HN data set?

With several of these sites being image hosts, I'm also curious to see how
this will change as Reddit rolls out its own photo/video hosting which I
believe is still in beta on limited subreddits today.

------
AznHisoka
What about top urls posted on reddit each month or each day?

~~~
qvorak
This essentially shows the top urls posted each week (since it's a weekly
refresh cadence pulling from the 'top monthly' in reddit, which refreshes
daily).

